# Which self tanner makes you darkest?



## Andi (Jan 17, 2009)

Right now I`m using the spray one by Mystic Tan. I like it cause it looks natural and buildable, but IÂ´m kinda still looking for a self tanner that gets me darker (for going out, not for everyday)

Any recs?


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember for my prom I wanted to get as dark as possible for my dress....I may have gone overboard a little(multiple applications), lol, but i found that L'oreal Sublime Bronze(tinted) really helped to get me the darkest


----------



## Andi (Jan 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I remember for my prom I wanted to get as dark as possible for my dress....I may have gone overboard a little(multiple applications), lol, but i found that L'oreal Sublime Bronze(tinted) really helped to get me the darkest Hm, I have that one too and one application gives me very little color actually. When I do two applications itÂ´s ok, but still a little too subtle for me


----------



## Andi (Jan 20, 2009)

bump..any other suggestions?


----------



## tanfan (Jan 20, 2009)

Try going to a salon that specializes in airbrushing. That seems to have worked best for me.


----------



## Andi (Jan 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tanfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try going to a salon that specializes in airbrushing. That seems to have worked best for me. ha, I wouldnÂ´t have thought of that! I actually thought we donÂ´t have spray tan salons because I havenÂ´t seen any, but google prooved me wrong


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 21, 2009)

Spray tans are awesome Andi, its an even coverage and you can go as dark as you like, especially if they use a booster. If they use a good quality tanning liquid you should be nice and brown and not that hideous tandoori colour lol If the tan is green based, you will be sweet.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 21, 2009)

honestly B, if I ever need a spray tan, I am going to hit you up, lol. I hate the thought of being bright orange!


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jan 21, 2009)

Loreal Sublime Bronze gel in medium/dark.


----------



## Andi (Jan 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *beautifuladdiction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Loreal Sublime Bronze gel in medium/dark. I had that (I think they discontinued it here) but it didnÂ´t come in a medium/dark version because weÂ´re all pretty light skinned here

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Spray tans are awesome Andi, its an even coverage and you can go as dark as you like, especially if they use a booster. If they use a good quality tanning liquid you should be nice and brown and not that hideous tandoori colour lol If the tan is green based, you will be sweet. I always wanted to get a professional spray tan, but for frequent use itÂ´s too expensive.


----------



## Stefani188 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've seen ALL the self-tanners, and I freelance in a store where that question comes up often. None of the drug store brands are that great. The BEST one is hands down GlowFusion Micro-Nutrient Face &amp; Body Natural Protein Tan .

I use it ALL the time when I am in stores working, and I have my own bottle at home. It makes you SUPER dark, and I SWEAR it looks SO natural. It never streaks, and it is just SO beautiful. I love it, and if the price tag were cheaper, I'd never lay out in the sun again. I use it now in the winter, and I have blonde hair and fair skin, but I spray one layer of the Medium shade, and it makes me super dark. If you do more than one layer, you will be so dark! Last summer I used it after I was a little tan before going to the beach, and my boyfriend was so jealous. It intensified my already tan skin. He kept asking me how I got so dark so fast.

It is seriously amazing stuff. Go to Sephora or Ulta and just TRY the tester on your legs, and rub it in slightly. You can just spray it, but it's good to just rub it around a little then wash your hands. It doesn't stain clothes or your bathroom and dries in 2 minutes. You'll be back if you really want an amazing tan. I work freelance, but don't even work for that company, but I always show it to women who come in the store. They always say they love it, and I do too. It's just a little expensive, but it's kinda worth it. I mean, to not have sun damage and cancer. It's as close as you can get to a beach tan. I'm going to buy some more as soon as the next promotion comes out. Just go try the tester, and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the rec ! Lol, i bet you stayed mysterious and didn't reveal your secret to your boyfriend


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you end up finding one that worked for you?

Where I work we offer spray tan packages, if you book and pay for a whole bunch at once you save a ton of money.


----------



## Stefani188 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, of course I kept it a secret! lol I really love it though. I just searched online to see if I could get it anywhere cheaper.

I think it's about the closest thing to getting a really great spray tan, and you can do it when you want. I did 2 coats once of the Medium, and I was tan for about 2 weeks. I haven't put it on my face yet, but I think it would work. I just am afraid of breaking out.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 27, 2009)

Try Fake Bake Airbrush tan....A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!

Fake Bake Store: Self-Tanning Airbrush + (2) Free Sparkle Babe lip gloss in tube


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Feb 27, 2009)

I do airbrush sunless tanning...got the HVLP compressor and tanning tent and 4 different tanning solutions that I researced and tried myself.

I like Healthy glow, Tampa Bay Tan and extreme bronzing additive for darker results.

If I just want to do my face, neck and arms, I use Mystic Tan and put some of the Extreme bronzing additive in with it.


----------

